# Leather Straps



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

I am toying with the Idea of making my own watch straps and have a question as to what to use.

1/ What if any is the best type of leather to use.?

2/ What thickness of leather would be best.?

I realise that cow hide/pigskin etc are an option,

Tooling leather I think would be too stiff.

would it be better to join 2 x 1.5mm pieces to make up a 3mm thick strap.?(example)

Has anyone any Idea where to get !Quality buckles, My search only shows a general everyday type.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Try Googling 'Toshi Straps' and look at his site.

Some of his straps look to be single piece, others are layered up to get the required thickness.

:cheers:


----------

